# Wine without metabisulphites



## habs25 (Apr 17, 2008)

Im looking for anyone who regulary makes wine without nitrates or sulphites in an at home capacity. I am new to wine makiing, and wnat to start out very small, like a starter kit, but I am turned off by all of the nitrates and sulphites required to make wine....

Does store bought wine contain this stuff too?

Does anyone here make wine without these chemical sanitizing agents?

I am told that is is needed to kill microbacterias, but wouldnt the alcohol content do that anyways?

Thanks!!


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

Not sure where you're located but you check out this link to Peterson & Sons Winery. Good Stuff with no sulfites added! :corkysm55

http://www.naturalwines.net/index.htm


----------



## habs25 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks!!!

Thats the kind of stuff Im inquiring about!!

I just need to home brew it now!!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

habs25 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Thats the kind of stuff Im inquiring about!!
> 
> I just need to home brew it now!!


Yes, you do need to start brewing, it is good for the soul and good for the pocket book if you enjoy drinking good wine.


----------



## habs25 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes Frantz!! I do, as enjoy wine almost every day, yet find that I cannot afford to drink it every day. My wife became ill from chemicals recently. As a result, I am choosing to process all of my game without nitrates, suplphits, msg etc...as well as wine and beer that I would like to start home brewing.... I figure we get enough chemicals in our fish, so why not try to eliminate them elsewhere.... I have been researching the posssibilty of doing this on many sites, but I am always drawn back to this site as this is my area....so why not try to keep a home base... Certainly game and wine must have ( and still is) processed around the world without chemicals...how hard can it be????? NOw I just gotta find out how to do it!!!!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## machrism (Jan 5, 2009)

here is help check out this site homebrewtalk.com


----------



## habs25 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks..I will check it out


----------



## ChapstickCharlie (Jan 15, 2003)

Winemaker Magazine says,,,, that the odds of a person being 'allergic' to sulfites is really like one in ten thousand. 
I would not sweat the potassium metabi-sulphites in your winemaking at all unless she is found to have that problem.

Meta-bi is critical in keeping those bad bacterias and other bugs from spoiling your wine.

If you really want to start organic or the like, try a fruit wine. You can start a one gallon batch for example, and you can monitor the nitrates. 

Surgeons warning here: If you start understand that this hobby is as rewarding and addicting as any outdoor sport on here.  

Enjoy.


----------



## icatcher (Mar 29, 2005)

I use sulfites in the primary fermentation only. If you do this attention must be given to absolute cleanliness. The sulfites kill other bacterias (yeasts), so that the yeast strain that you want to use for the wine you want to make will be the only bacteria present. Other bacterias make the wine taste bad or turn to vinegar. In the begininng there is no alchohol present to kill any bact. Your chosen yeast will die from alc.--- depending on yeast strain @ 13-18 precent alc. Library is full of books on wine making , that's how I learned. Tons of info on the net! Good luck! and hve fun!


----------

